# Saturday Night Surf & Turf



## TimBear (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok; since the weather was perfect yesterday (here in Thousand Oaks, CA about 80*) my wife and I said hey let's have the Keils over for dinner and drinks. 

The menu was as follows;
Beer, wine (for the wives) and tequila
1. Chilean Sea Bass w/asian rub spice
2. Ribeye steaks w/mesquite BBQ spice rub
3. Steamed Black Mussels in a broth made from roma tomatoes, shallots, white onion, garlic, chardonnay, butter, red chili pepper flakes, italian parsely and fresh basil
3. Grilled bell peppers w/mediterannean spice
4. Grilled oysters (Hope Ranch from Santa Barbara and Luna from Carlsbad Aquafarm)
5. Sally's Salad w/citrus dressing
6. Grilled eggplant

So I fired up the New Brunfelds off-set with Kingsford original and some mesquite chunks; it was a little hot (600*+) for about an hour. 

I will let the pictures speak for the rest of it meal


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 13, 2011)

What a feast, everything looks outstanding!!!!! You guys were living the High Life!!!!


----------



## Don Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

TimBear said:
			
		

> I will let the pictures speak for the rest of it meal


You ain't kidding. They're speaking to me loud and clear.

Awesome meal and looks like a great time. Kudos!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 13, 2011)

killer spread !!!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 13, 2011)

Seriously ... I'm moving west, 80° and that spread WOW!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't know how it could get much better, unless you send some of that my way. Great job.


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 13, 2011)

What a great night with good friends and killer food, thanks TimBear!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2011)

The only thing I saw that ruined the picture was the beer!    Looks like a GREAT meal with good friends!


----------



## Griff (Feb 13, 2011)

What an excellent way to spend a Saturday night.


----------



## john pen (Feb 13, 2011)

Im with Nick... Although, it is the champayne of beers !


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet...................


----------



## AndyW (Feb 20, 2011)

That looks so good, it's almost indescribable.  Great job...


----------



## 3 Olives (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks Perfect! How many folks were you feeding?


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 21, 2011)

Allright it's on. I got to drive up an party with you guys!!! Other than the High Life    good looken spread!


----------



## TimBear (Feb 28, 2011)

Come on up TriTip,


----------



## TimBear (Feb 28, 2011)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> Looks Perfect! How many folks were you feeding?


we fed 4 (I think; maybe 5)


----------

